

30 days of super productivity - bvdbijl
http://sirupsen.com/30-days-of-super-productivity/

======
hdivider
I can't speak for everyone, but personally I distrust schemes like this for
one simple reason: creativity loss due to undetectable exhaustion.

The more burned out you are, the less likely it is you're going to come up
with something creative that fits the problem you're trying to solve.

Now of course, committing to push a lot harder on all fronts for a set amount
of time _could_ help you - just don't assume that there is no price to pay.
You have to make that subjective calculation. Exhaustion manifests itself in
many ways, and the most insidious types of exhaustion are hard to detect and
can sabotage your efforts to make something unique. (Assuming that is what
you're trying to do - if it isn't, fair enough.)

I'd much rather fail to do everything on a todo list and get just _one_ good,
non-obvious idea dreamed up and prototyped that day, rather than consistently
and mechanically trudging through every damn repetitive task on a set list day
after day.

(Note: This is just my take on it - kudos to the OP for trying it and telling
us about it. Experimentation with stuff like this is always worth it. =) )

